# Add YOUR voice to the Federal Ethanol Mandate - Comment now!



## DaleH

*The battle to protect your boat’s engine is not over. *Right now, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) is asking for comments on the amount of ethanol that must be blended into the nation’s fuel supply for 2018. _Boat owners need to speak up and be heard by the EPA._

*Act Now*

While the proposed national ethanol levels are slightly lower than the 2017 mandate, boaters can expect to face higher ethanol-blend fuels, such as E15 (15 percent ethanol), at more gas stations next year under the current proposal. Because of its ability to damage boat engines, federal law prohibits the use of gas blends greater than E10 (10 percent ethanol) in recreational boats.

Please take a few moments to send a message NOW urging the EPA to lower the ethanol mandates to ensure an adequate supply of fuel that will work in your boat.

Click here to take action: https://cqrcengage.com/boatus/app/act-on-a-regulation?0&engagementId=389053

*Background*

The Renewable Fuel Standard (RFS) is the 2005 law that requires the blending of biofuels such as corn-ethanol into our gasoline. To meet this government mandate, in 2010 the EPA permitted E15 (fuel containing up to 15 percent ethanol) into the marketplace, but only for model year 2001 or newer automobiles. Using E15 in marine engines as well as snowmobiles, motorcycles, and small engines, like lawnmowers and leaf blowers, is prohibited. In addition, it has been proven that E15 will damage boat engines, making it vital that E10 and ethanol-free gasoline is readily available.

E15 and higher ethanol-blend fuels can now be found in at least 23 states, often at the very same pumps as E10 gasoline. A single sticker on the pump mixed in with all the other labels may be the only warning of E15 gasoline. This creates a dangerous potential for misfueling and puts boaters at risk of using fuel that will damage their engines. CLICK HERE for more information on E15 and the Renewable Fuel Standard.

Thanks for being a BoatU.S. member and for taking action to let EPA hear how ethanol will affect your boat engine. BoatU.S. members have one of the largest voices on this issue in Washington so please send your comments today and share this email with your boating friends.

The comment period *ends on August 31st so please send your comments today.*

Sincerely,

David Kennedy
BoatU.S. Government Affairs
(703) 461-2878 x8363
[email protected]

========================================================================

*DH NOTE *- You do NOT have to be a Boat/US member to click the link above and send in your opinion. I just did this and it took me 10-seconds or less ....


----------



## Pappy

Done deal.....hope others join in as well.


----------



## dirty dave

^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Done!

I urge all of you guys and gals to sign this one.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79

done


----------



## overboard

Done! 
From what I understand, E15 will wreck havoc with small engines also. With all the oil reserves in the US it's time to go back to non ethanol gas, but I don't see that happening anytime soon!


----------



## Bart

Done. The whole idea is crazy. The energy required to boil alcohol out of sour mash just seems counter productive.


----------



## DaleH

Bart said:


> Done. The whole idea is crazy. The energy required to boil alcohol out of sour mash just seems counter productive.


FYI, this is the context of the emails get sent ... I added *bold text below* for emphasis only, for anyone new to this issue to understand ...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Agency: Environmental Protection Agency (EPA)
Document Type: Rulemaking
Title: Renewable Fuel Standard Program: Standards for 2018 and Biomass-Based Diesel Volume for 2019
Document ID: EPA-HQ-OAR-2017-0091-0002

Comments on EPA-HQ-OAR-2017-0091 - The Renewable Fuel Standard

_As a recreational boat owner, I urge the EPA to carefully review the consequences of the proposed Renewable Volume Obligations for 2018 and their *effect on the supply of fuel that is safe to use in my boat. *I am deeply concerned the proposed mandated ethanol volumes *will make it more difficult for me to find fuel that is safe and legal to use in my boat's engine.* Please act to reduce the ethanol mandate to* ensure I have the choice of fuel that works best for my boat's engine.*

I am also very troubled that *not enough has been done to prevent the mis-fueling of my boat with the higher ethanol blends*. The mis-fueling mitigation plans currently available, essential only one sticker on fuel pumps dispensing E15, do not provide sufficient protection against my inadvertently using the wrong gasoline in my boat. EPA must place additional effort on the prevention of such mis-fueling.

*Again, EPA must act to assure there is fuel available that will not put my engine at risk of being damaged and to prevent the unintentionally mis-fueling of boats.* Thank you for your consideration of my views._


----------



## Hanr3

Um, ethanol is not mandated, except in 7 states.

https://www.hemmings.com/blog/2015/07/16/which-states-require-ethanol-in-your-fuel-fewer-than-you-might-think/

https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1099149_state-laws-on-ethanol-in-gasoline-only-seven-states-require-e10-blend

If you don't live in those 7 states, you the consumer, determine how much ethanol is purchased. If you buy ethanol fuel, they will provide more of it. If you buy more straight gas, they will provide it. You want change, stop buying ethanol blended fuels.


----------



## LDUBS

I guess it is no surprise I'm in one of the 7.


----------



## richg99

I am not sure exactly how the rules (EPA, no doubt) work, but...

In Texas, since I live at the far reaches of a major city, under special EPA pollution rules, NO non-ethanol gasoline can be sold. If I want, I can drive 45 minutes out of town, into another County, and buy non-ethanol...but no non-ethanol gasoline is available here...period.

In Tennessee, where I live (Summers) in a small town, an hour away from Knoxville, I can buy non-ethanol gasoline on the corner, and from two or three other gas stations within 15 minutes of my home.

When in Texas, I plan to fill the boat up every time I go near a non-ethanol station.

I did ask my trusted boat mechanic about ethanol gasoline. He said to religiously use Stabil and I will be OK. I prefer non-ethanol gas, but at least I don't have to skip a fishing trip if I can't get it.


----------



## bcbouy

anyone know if this affects us up here in canada?


----------



## Hanr3

richg99 said:


> I am not sure exactly how the rules (EPA, no doubt) work, but...
> 
> In Texas, since I live at the far reaches of a major city, under special EPA pollution rules, NO non-ethanol gasoline can be sold. If I want, I can drive 45 minutes out of town, into another County, and buy non-ethanol...but no non-ethanol gasoline is available here...period.
> 
> In Tennessee, where I live (Summers) in a small town, an hour away from Knoxville, I can buy non-ethanol gasoline on the corner, and from two or three other gas stations within 15 minutes of my home.
> 
> When in Texas, I plan to fill the boat up every time I go near a non-ethanol station.
> 
> I did ask my trusted boat mechanic about ethanol gasoline. He said to religiously use Stabil and I will be OK. I prefer non-ethanol gas, but at least I don't have to skip a fishing trip if I can't get it.



Some cities and states do have requirements for fuel addatives that providers must meet. This link will get your started.
https://www.epa.gov/gasoline-standards/state-gasoline-standards


----------



## LDUBS

Can't buy non-ethanol gaso in California, at least that I'm aware of. I figure if I use my boat at least weekly then I'm going to be OK. I have a small tank so should be cycling in fresh fuel regularly. 

It is a tough to have to get out fishing every week just as a preventative against ethanol breakdown, but I guess I'll just have to step up to the plate and do what needs to be done. LOL


----------



## skipper123

If you think stabil will save you put some e gas in a clear glass jar with stabil and sit it on a shelf in your shed. I saw phase separation in three months, water on bottom right where you pick up tube is in your fuel tank and fuel on top. This means you will get a pure surge of water to your engine, not good. One has to do some research to find out why e fuel was brought out to start with. Remember when epa decided it was time to get rid of all those nasty 2 cycle two strokes polluting our water ways ? I burned a piston in a 100hp two stroke merc. I think it was from running pure water. They did a good job of getting rid of mine as well as a two year old $300 echo weed wacker. It still hangs in a tree beside my boat shed as a reminder of e fuel. Run the same test with non e fuel and stabil, one year later fuel is still fresh and ready to go no phase separation to worry about. Bottom line stay away from all e fuels if its not a daily driver.


----------



## Hanr3

I guess I have a different experience with e-fuels. I fill my tank up in the fall, add oil and Stabill, let it sit all winter (November to March) and run that tank of gas all summer. Fill up again for the winter and repeat. Only time I burn more than one tank of gas a year is when I make trips to Canada or other big bodies of water. Two years ago I went to Canada in August/Sept. This year it was Eagle River Wi in July. Maybe the oil mixed in the gas tank prevents phase separation?

I run an Evinrude 40hp 2 stroke. 

Ethanol also has the benefit of cleaning out the gum and varnish gasoline leaves behind. Some people blame the ethanol when they change from straight gas to ethanol. The problem is the ethanol is removing the varnish built up in the carb and in some cases will plug the jets causing issues. The issue is a dirty carb, not ethanol.


----------



## beetlespin

I add Stabil Marine to my 5 gallon jugs every time I fill them up. Never had any issues. I had to replace the gas line from my tank to the motor but it was 10 years old.


----------



## Crazyboat

No way I want E gas in anything I run, let alone my boat.


----------



## LDUBS

The way things are going out here, I'm more worried about getting any gaso, blended or not. Calif gov mandated only electric vehicles to be sold in 15 years. Nuts.

They already talking about how the thousands and thousands of jobs lost will be installing solar. Double Nuts.


----------



## C&amp;K

We have not seen the problems with ethanol blended fuel that some people believe it has, especially at 10% blends. Ethanol has replaced the oxygenates (MTBE) and octane boosters in reformulated gasoline. It is a cleaner alternative.

Henry Ford ran his first horseless carriage in 1896 on pure ethanol because motor gasoline did not exist then. All the buses and trucks in Sweden are diesel with engines built by Scania, but run on ED95 - 93.6% ethanol, 3.6% ignition improver, and 2.8% denaturants - these engines are super-clean running and have 10x less harmful emissions than the same engines fueled with petroleum diesel fuel. In Brazil there are over 27 million cars that run on pure (E100) ethanol.

The advantage with ethanol-fueled engines is that it is high octane and can run compression ratios up to 15:1, which is in the diesel engine range. As a result a pure ethanol-fueled engine can be more thermally efficient than gasoline.

Ethanol has replaced 10% of the petroleum gasoline in the United States, but there is not enough domestic production to do much more than that at present. It can be made from any biomass thru the fermentation process - you can make it in your backyard shop with a simple still (assuming that would be legal - and it is with the appropriate motor fuel license).

The only thing driving the petroleum industry is money, and lots of it. But in the future, if internal combustion engines are to still be viable they will run on fuels other than gasoline - and ethanol is one of those since it is a carbon-neutral fuel. Current ethanol production in the US has a net energy return of 1.31 - 1 energy input unit yields 1.31 energy units in ethanol fuel. In Brazil where they use sugarcane for the feedstock the net energy return is closer to 8. So the full potential of ethanol as a carbon-neutral motor fuel has not yet been realized.


----------



## maintenanceguy

Bart said:


> Done. The whole idea is crazy. The energy required to boil alcohol out of sour mash just seems counter productive.



It's not about efficiency or the environment. ADM, the world's largest agricultural company lobbied for ethanol in fuel so they could sell more corn. Big corn producing states got behind it demanding that their senators and congressmen push the EPA to require ethanol to prop up corn prices. Like most laws and regulations that come out of DC, politicians are passing laws (or demanding regulations) so they can get campaign money from the people who make money off of the law or regulation. Just the normal process of selling votes to the highest bidder.


----------



## C&amp;K

maintenanceguy said:


> ADM, the world's largest agricultural company



Archer Daniels Midland is not the world's largest agricultural company. Cargill is.

_Cargill is an American privately held global food corporation based in Minnetonka, Minnesota, and incorporated in Wilmington, Delaware. Founded in 1865, it is the largest privately held corporation in the United States in terms of revenue. If it were a public company, it would rank, as of 2015, number 15 on the Fortune 500, behind McKesson and ahead of AT&T_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargill

Agriculture, food processing and distribution is the single largest industry on earth, far larger than the global oil industry. It is just not incorporated under one umbrella on the stock exchanges. Ethanol is actually a win for everybody - the starch is used to make ethanol, which supplies 10% of our gasoline supply, the protein-rich byproduct called distillers grain goes to the beef and pork industry so you can all enjoy hamburgers, steaks and pork chops. Corn is the largest and most important crop on earth in terms of gross tonnage for the world's food supply, and is the world's most-produced grain. Wheat is #2.


----------



## MN Fisher

C&K said:


> maintenanceguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ADM, the world's largest agricultural company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agriculture, food processing and distribution is the single largest industry on earth, far larger than the global oil industry. It is just not incorporated under one umbrella on the stock exchanges. Ethanol is actually a win for everybody - the starch is used to make ethanol, which supplies 10% of our gasoline supply, the protein-rich byproduct called distillers grain goes to the beef and pork industry so you can all enjoy hamburgers, steaks and pork chops. Corn is the largest and most important crop on earth in terms of gross tonnage for the world's food supply, and is the world's most-produced grain. Wheat is #2.
Click to expand...


And new plastics - I worked in IT at Cargill Headquarters...while I was there, Cargill Research Division in cooperation with DOW Chemical developed a plastic that uses the remains of corn-milling...stuff they use to throw away.

It's the basis for that biodegradable plastic that's starting to become popular.

It was developed back in 1998...tells you how long things 'sit on a shelf' before coming to market.


----------



## C&amp;K

MN Fisher said:


> And new plastics - I worked in IT at Cargill Headquarters...while I was there, Cargill Research Division in cooperation with DOW Chemical developed a plastic that uses the remains of corn-milling...stuff they use to throw away.



Oh, Cargill is huge.

_Cargill reports revenues of $114.695 billion and earnings of $3.103 billion in 2018. Employing over 166,000 employees in 66 countries, it is responsible for 25% of all United States grain exports. The company also supplies about 22% of the US domestic meat market, importing more product from Argentina than any other company, and is the largest poultry producer in Thailand. All the eggs used in US McDonald's restaurants pass through Cargill's plants. It is the only US producer of Alberger process salt, which is used in the fast-food and prepared food industries._

Sue Cargill used to be our neighbor for many years before she passed away in 2010. The McMillan and Cargill families still own the company and Sue served on the Board for 10 years before she passed. It was always said that when Sue wanted something done she'd make a phone call direct to the governor at the State Capital and it got done, no arguments, no questions asked.

The U.S. has not realized even a fraction of the billions of gallons of ethanol we could produce. The U.S. produced 17.3 billion gallons, which is 1.1 million barrels per day, of ethanol in 2020. The U.S. exported 1.33 billion gallons of it to 90 countries on all six inhabited continents on earth last year. It is not a small industry.


----------



## BernieP

Funny thing is I just changed jobs and now I rely on ethanol in gasoline for my paycheck. But I still don't want it in my old 2 stroke or in something that will sit for a long time. Luckily we still have one place in town we can get ethanol free gas.


----------

